# Lacy takes down a donkey



## da_donkey (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes its true once again i have learned the hard way, dont mess with wildlife whilst intoxicated 

I had a beautiful couple of days lounging around on whitehaven beach drinking champers, wine , beer and whatever alse we could manage to fit on our 28ft mustang.

we decided to go do a bit of bottom bashing and spearing over at dugong beach on the other side of the island, when we dropped anchor about 40m off the beach i saw 2 huge lacies walking down the beach so needless to say i dove off the boat and headed to shore.

when i reached them i stalked them for a while before deciding to grab the biggest one for a photo opp.
after a brief wrestle i had him in what i thought was a pretty good hold walking back to get my camera off the beach he started to kick and was scratching my chest ( which has over a grands worth of tattoos on it, i let off with my front hand a little and he whipped his head around and locked on hard to my wrist as the blood spurted i knew i was in a bit of trouble, so i put him down on the ground so he good scamper off........he wasnt interested he just wanted to keep thrashin about on my arm causing a heck of alot of damage and pain.

After i pryed him off and he scamped off into the bush i had to call teh camping trip off early and race back 40 mins to hamilton island where it cost me over $300 to get stiched up and i am having alot of numbness in my thumb and cant use it properly so im guessing ive done some nerve damage.

so the moral of the story is no matter how many rescue callouts or how many times youve caught particular species......theres alwaays gonna be one that gets you good!!

i have pics on my camera phone after i got it stiched up but cant upload on this computer, so if someone is keen on seeing the aftermath i could send it.

now i sit back and wait for all the flamers on there high horses who are going to pretend that they have never caught a wild reptile for a photo opp 


cheers, donk


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 17, 2008)

Pmsl 
Thanks for that Donk.
Watch out for infection mate


> so i put him down on the ground so he good scamper off.


Cheers


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Nov 17, 2008)

I have scar on my finger from a blue tongue that i thought i would get into a better light for a photo


----------



## Lewy (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL you silly bugger but i bet you still had fun doing it lol

So can i PM you my email address to see the mess you are in hehehe

Lewy


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol good story! Are you and your tats ok?


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 17, 2008)

Geez, donk! I would hate to take a bite from a wild Lacey. 

I'm guessing the numbness will last for quite a while. Did you tell doctor what happened to you? Perhaps you needed micro surgery.


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL, nice yarn Donk, as has already been said, infection is your real worry, make sure to keep an eye on it.


----------



## cris (Nov 17, 2008)

:lol: thanks for sharing your moment of stupidity.



serpenttongue said:


> Geez, donk! I would hate to take a bite from a wild Lacey.



Me too, so i will get on my high horse and say that i dont illegally harrass protected wildlife, especially a species that is usually very easy to get pics of if its in a postion where it can be caught


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 17, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> Geez, donk! I would hate to take a bite from a wild Lacey.
> 
> I'm guessing the numbness will last for quite a while. Did you tell doctor what happened to you? Perhaps you needed micro surgery.


 
yeah mate i made sure he knew it was a goanna bite, im on antibiotics because im pretty sure there is gonna be some infection, as for the numbness im just gonna see what happens in the next couple of days.

You know how strong there bite is so there is gonna be swelling with the bruising etc.

im really hoping i get the feeling back sooner rather than later.

donks


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 17, 2008)

You silly bugger.You should have known better to not pic up a lacie! lol!Especially wild!

BTW I probably sound like a mum!


----------



## angel (Nov 17, 2008)

lol... good to see i am not the only one thats been bitten by a lacey.... although i was ten when i got bitten... and i still do not have feeling back in the end of my finger......


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm not going to get on my high horse! I hope you do it again! Soon!   

:lol:


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 17, 2008)

bahahaha when you called me last night and told me i was still laughing 20 mins later LOL  oh btw i got your pic today of the damage..... looks awsome


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 17, 2008)

post it hobs!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah come on HOBS!


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 17, 2008)

ok here it is lol (with permission from donkeyboy  )


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 17, 2008)

That sounds painful Donk, hope it all recovers well for you


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Camo (Nov 17, 2008)

Now thats a bite. All these people posting pics of thier hatchie childrens or carpet that bit them should be ashamed of themselves :lol:

Well done donk.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 17, 2008)

Twin_Rivers said:


> I have scar on my finger from a blue tongue that i thought i would get into a better light for a photo



Hahahaha....damn!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 17, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 17, 2008)

Atleast you have all your fingers....man that would hurt.


----------



## craigryan (Nov 17, 2008)

Now that is what you call a bite! Keep up the good work LOL


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Can you do it again next weekend and get pics before it's clean? I wanna laugh at you some more... 

Good story man.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 17, 2008)

ouch donk ............silly man lol ...thats a lesson learnt lol......what a shame he didnt manage to get a tail whip on the face as well lol ..........but serious as was said watch for infection!...best of luck healing up


----------



## m.punja (Nov 17, 2008)

if you ever go where there are crocs donk, let me know, i wanna come and ill bring my new camera

after all photographing them is extremely difficult if someone doesn't hold them down before hand


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 17, 2008)

Hahahaha bloody classic Donk! :lol: :lol: You know the worst bit was forgetting the photos!   :lol:


----------



## swaddo (Nov 17, 2008)

LMAO ... yeah, disappointed there no pics with it latched on. Where are your priorities man!


----------



## cement (Nov 17, 2008)

m.punja said:


> if you ever go where there are crocs donk, let me know, i wanna come and ill bring my new camera
> 
> after all photographing them is extremely difficult if someone doesn't hold them down before hand


 
Me too, I'm in. I'll supply the grog!:lol: I need to give my new video camera a go!


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 17, 2008)

Dont worry everyone, my new nickname on the island is "Bindi". :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## whirlwind_sooz (Nov 17, 2008)

*Yeowch*

Damn son he got u good, least it only got ur wrist, know of a guy that copped a bite a little further south, beer n reptile was not a good combo for him. (still works but had some awesome swelling n bruising for a while - he praises his levis for taking the brunt of the teeth)


----------



## swaddo (Nov 17, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## ad (Nov 17, 2008)

Ahhh, funny thread, :lol: thanks for the laugh Donk, ouch, could feel the pain mate,
Bindi - lmao how funny is that, 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 18, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> ouch donk ............silly man lol ...thats a lesson learnt lol..



knowing donk i can safley say that it wont be


----------



## Khagan (Nov 18, 2008)

Next up, Komodo Island? :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2008)

And thats why I don't touch large lacies..... just one question though??? how was it scratching your chest?? their back should be facing your chest, feet pointing away from you..


----------



## m.punja (Nov 18, 2008)

maybe he wanted a cuddle jason


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 18, 2008)

youch!!


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 18, 2008)

JasonL said:


> And thats why I don't touch large lacies..... just one question though??? how was it scratching your chest?? their back should be facing your chest, feet pointing away from you..


 
that was my first thought too!! 

nice story!! atleast you will have some scars to show your stupidity


----------



## Rache (Nov 18, 2008)

bahahaha bet you dont regret it though ha donk? At least you will have a cool scar and a good story to tell for years to come. You rock!


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 18, 2008)

JasonL said:


> And thats why I don't touch large lacies..... just one question though??? how was it scratching your chest?? their back should be facing your chest, feet pointing away from you..


 
It was quite a big guy and putting up a pretty good fight, i had his tail and back legs folded against his body under my arm pit trying to stop him from thrashing, and he slipped one leg out against my chest and all i could think about was my tattooist going physco at me :lol:.

ohwell


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 18, 2008)

Are there any more pics?


----------



## cockney red (Nov 18, 2008)

*PMFSL....*Donks, that is absolute quality. I thought you'd retired from all that herp molesting mate.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 18, 2008)

cockney red said:


> *PMFSL....*Donks, that is absolute quality. I thought you'd retired from all that herp molesting mate.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


 
HA not with all the temtation up here......:lol:

And to think i was just about to take a job in Ahrnam land.........they have some REAL BIG beauties up there.....:lol: might have to reconsider that job offer.


donks


----------



## dunno103 (Nov 18, 2008)

I wouldn't worry $1000 worth of tats doesn't hurt as much as $3000 on your chest, so no real harm done unless there is that skin that never heals properly which tattoists hate.

And this thread should be a stcky for all those little kids who want one of those cute little baby lacies. Sorry to disagree here but it is not only wild lacies that can do this much damage and hang on this long. You only have to hrear the stories of pythons not letting go.

So all you wanna keep a lacey kids, take note of what one can do. If you ask a person who has actually kept a large one they will (hopefully) tell you not to. A lot of experience with hadnling large lizards should be gained before playing with these guys.

But I love em, they are truly beauty and the beast wrapped up in a package that can attack you in 7 ways, without really giving up for longer than most of us can.

Btw donks my tattoist told me to kill mine for scratching my tatts, and I told him I would rather stop getting tattoed and not help him anymore, he never mentioned it again.


----------



## xycom (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that story..... What a corka
My wife now knows i'm not the only one who does dumb things...Hahaha

Per


----------



## andyscott (Nov 18, 2008)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Can you do it again next weekend and get pics before it's clean? I wanna laugh at you some more...
> 
> Good story man.


 

I agree with Tom on this one.
Again, Again, DO IT AGAIN!!!


----------



## dougie210 (Nov 18, 2008)

woah thats a nice bite! Love lacies though even if they can rip you apart!


----------



## jemnesa (Nov 18, 2008)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Can you do it again next weekend and get pics before it's clean? I wanna laugh at you some more...
> 
> Good story man.



same here 
but thanks for the laugh..... too funny.......


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 31, 2010)

somebody PMed me wanting a link to this thread, so i may as well add to it.

that was in Nov 2008 and we are now in Aug 2010......... i still have permanent pins and needles and the scar is super sensitive to touch even water from the shower head on it is painful 

donks


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 31, 2010)

lol mate and its still funny now


----------



## Sigman21 (Jul 31, 2010)

farout man sorry to hear


----------



## Magpie (Jul 31, 2010)

da_donkey said:


> somebody PMed me wanting a link to this thread, so i may as well add to it.
> 
> that was in Nov 2008 and we are now in Aug 2010......... i still have permanent pins and needles and the scar is super sensitive to touch even water from the shower head on it is painful
> 
> donks



Did you get to a mainland hospital at all? That stitching job does not look the best to me. It obviously went through a nerve, not much fun. Great story though.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 31, 2010)

Your an idiot donk...LMAO 

Love that story ....again....LOL


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jul 31, 2010)

As silly as it was, I must say, I am impressed! Ha.

Sorry to hear about the permanent damage though - have you followed it up with a specialist? There may be something they can do for it..


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 31, 2010)

This made my day


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 31, 2010)

well hope you learned you lesson you where drunk so i guess you excused for trying to grab a big lacey there big and powerful hope you dont try it again watch you hand i have permanent nerve damage from a bad burn just be careful


----------



## krusty (Jul 31, 2010)

lol,it's great to see there are silly people out there just like me.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 1, 2010)

Magpie said:


> Did you get to a mainland hospital at all? That stitching job does not look the best to me. It obviously went through a nerve, not much fun. Great story though.


 
Stitching looks fine to me - I think it's just because the laceration is jagged and messy that the stitches appear all over the place.


----------



## snakeman478 (Aug 2, 2010)

nice bite donkey (bindi) i bet it wont stop you from trying again. i know every bite i cop just makes me want to fine tune my handling techniques. LOL. i copped a nasty bite (14stitches) on my hand from a 12ft scrubby about 5 years ago and have constant pins and needles in my thumb and no real feeling at the bite site. unless youre open to surgery i dont think there is much you can do with nerve damage. i just live with it. ps. LACEYS ROCk. my fave monitor


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 2, 2010)

:lol: jEZUZ!!! I thought for a second you did it again! :lol: :lol:


----------

